# church of tom jones



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.bizarremag.com/real_people.php?id=1596

http://hometown.aol.com/tomjonesisagod/ ... faith.html

http://www.churchoftomjones.com/

meet the man who thinks tom jones's voice is the voice of god :lol:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

This is classic :lol: I bet he hasn't heard the latest album though the one done with Wyclef Jean, if he had he might reconsider his views as it is the biggest pile of horse sh*t ever made.


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

"Have you tried using different music?

I have tried it all. Only Tom Jones' voice works for me. I believe that if we heard God sing, it would sound exactly like Tom Jones."

ROFL

ahahaha that's great.


----------

